# Cats



## SNAREMAN

UNREEL said:


> I have no use for any cats. Sneaky bastards. Piss all over the place.
> Nothing gets me sicker than the smell of cat piss. Why anyone would ever want one of those nasty things as a pet is beyond me. Nothing but a snake with fur.
> 
> I hate cats.


 Don't hold back man :lol::lol:


----------



## Treehopper

cats love raw chicken...if they wear a necklace, they take a note home to the family...the first time


----------



## Downsea

FREEPOP said:


> Used to be swarms of them around here. Can't figure where they've all gone to?


 Used to be the same around here too. Still a few around but they don't ever seem to hang around too long. Hmm.


----------



## Moose57

UNREEL said:


> I have no use for any cats. Sneaky bastards. Piss all over the place.
> Nothing gets me sicker than the smell of cat piss. Why anyone would ever want one of those nasty things as a pet is beyond me. Nothing but a snake with fur.
> 
> I hate cats.


I had to attend a funeral this fall. I get in my truck and start driving to the funeral home, and im wondering what is that smell? Yep, I had to step in a pile of C.S. in my driveway! Its all over my shoe and now ground nicely into my truck mat! GREAT! Back home to clean my shoe and truck mat while wearing a suit! I was pissed... :rant: At least you can see a dog turd laying there, cats have to be sneaky about it and hide their little land mines. I agree with you UNREEL! Nothing but a snake with fur!


----------



## beervo2

RDS-1025 said:


> I believe it goes even farther than feral, when it comes to the damage cats do to our wildlife.
> House cats, that are let out to roam the neighbor hood, are just as destructive.
> If they are live trapped, and picked up by animal control, then they can legally take care of them.:evil:


I didn't know animal control would come out and pick up live trapped cats..If that's the case, I'll start trapping tomorrow...My neighbor has at least 6 cats they keep outside and I've had enough!!!!:rant:

Mike


----------



## ih772

I had several neighborhood cats digging up my landscaping a couple summers ago. I talked to animal control and asked them what could be done about it. They loaned me a trap and gave me a few cans of food to bait it with. I took several cats to the shelter and that took care of the problem for quite a while.


----------



## varminthunter

everytime a cat trespasses on my property a coyote eats it. ask anyone i have told.


----------



## Moose57

Varminthunter,
The yotes seem to enjoy dining on them at my place too.


----------



## crittergitter71

Here kitty, kitty :evilsmile


----------



## RDS-1025

beervo2 said:


> I didn't know animal control would come out and pick up live trapped cats..If that's the case, I'll start trapping tomorrow...My neighbor has at least 6 cats they keep outside and I've had enough!!!!:rant:
> 
> Mike


I could even borrow a live trap from them before I bought my own.


----------



## Bonz 54

I was raised with all sorts of pets, dogs, cats, rabbits, hamsters, fish you name it. I like ALL of them, in their place. We just so happen to have two cats. The older male (sortof) thinks he's a dog. He eats dog food, goes to the door with the wife, engages in combat with either of the 50# Pointers, he's a great pet. The thing is he NEVER leaves the house (neither does the other one for that matter). That is where the line should be drawn. A cat out roaming is just like anyother Feral animal and should be removed from the environment with all prejudice. I like the idea of sending them home with a note "One Time". I do believe the law against "Dogs at Large" also applies to cats, however Law Enforcement considers it "unenforcible". Sometimes the only way to get control of an out of control situation is to follow the three S's.:evilsmile That's just my opinion however.:coolgleam FRANK


----------



## OSXer

Just last week I found the remains of a male cardinal killed on my property by a house cat. I agree that the law needs to be changed back to what it used to be.

It's also amazing how many anti-hunters keep cats that they allow to roam outdoors unchecked. In my younger years, I spent time with a woman who wouldn't eat meat, but let her cats outside. I once asked if they ever brought anything home and she admitted that they did occasionally kill things and bring them back to the step. Blows my mind, but her excuse is that it's cruel to keep them inside all the time. 

Until the law gets changed, the best thing is to catch them and take them to animal control. For repeat offenders, perhaps take them to the animal control the next county over. It's really a shame that people can't take better care of their pets, especially cats.


----------



## Jay Anglin

UNREEL said:


> I have no use for any cats. Sneaky bastards. Piss all over the place.
> Nothing gets me sicker than the smell of cat piss. Why anyone would ever want one of those nasty things as a pet is beyond me. Nothing but a snake with fur.
> 
> I hate cats.


Well said....my sentiments exactly. The photograph of the dead cats on the rack is quite possibly one of the greatest non-woman related photos I've ever seen. It made my night and I may even go have a drink just to memorialize this moment. 

I honestly didn't know it was illegal to kill feral cats. I had no idea. Should I turn myself in?


----------



## det07

I can't stand the dang things. I hunt near Sandusky and see them everywhere! Seems like they are always around during the prime hunting hours though whether it's turkey, rabbit or deer season!


----------



## Crow Buster

Jay Anglin said:


> The photograph of the dead cats on the rack is quite possibly one of the greatest non-woman related photos I've ever seen. It made my night and I may even go have a drink just to memorialize this moment.


Here's one more for you:


----------



## captjimtc

Firemedic said:


> Mitch I must say, I think that is the funniest thing I have ever heard you say.
> 
> 
> I know it's illegal for us to kill a cat, but what happens if one is in my yard and my dogs kill it?



The same thing that would happen to your dog if my kid ran it over with the riding lawn mower...


----------



## varminthunter

captjimtc said:


> The same thing that would happen to your dog if my kid ran it over with the riding lawn mower...


i dont get it...Are you pro cats or did your dog that ate a cat get mowed over by your kid?


----------



## Little Roober

varminthunter said:


> i dont get it...Are you pro cats or did your dog that ate a cat get mowed over by your kid?


I feel sorry for him either way.........:evilsmile


----------



## Rustyaxecamp

I know feral cats are a problem, however, I don't think a 3 page thread on how cool it is to catch them, with pics, is in the best interest for trapping.

Incidental catches fall under the same area as how to dispatch critters. Not best served in a public forum..

Just my $.02


----------



## UNREEL

We are having a little fun talking about a nuisance animal, that most here agree are a problem. Relax.
Not like we are posting hunting/trapping tactics.

Cats have their place, indoors where they belong.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

